
Ask HN: Is there any browser extension for note-taking? - ndewda
Is there any good browser extension for quickly writing 1 - 2 line notes?<p>Like Pocket but for short notes?<p>I generally found myself reading something that I really want to write down, only to find myself opening a software (MacOS Notes &#x2F; Bear ) or website (Evernote) and getting distracted from reading.<p>What do you guys use for taking quick short notes?
======
coffeeling
OneNote, same as I use for long ones.

